# Inter a casa, fuori dalla Champions e dall'Europa League.



## admin (9 Dicembre 2020)

Col pareggio per 0-0 contro lo Shakthar l'Inter si classifica ultima nel proprio girone, mancando l'accesso agli ottavi di Champions ed anche la "retrocessione" in Europa League.

Real e Gladbach in Champions, Shakthar in Europa League. Inter a casa.


----------



## First93 (9 Dicembre 2020)

A casa melme! Godo.


----------



## UDG (9 Dicembre 2020)

Per il campionato si mette male


----------



## meteoras1982 (9 Dicembre 2020)

Godooooooooooooo, fallimento totale!!!


----------



## Love (9 Dicembre 2020)

che figuraccia mamma mia...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (9 Dicembre 2020)

Se l'ambiente non esplode vincono lo scudetto. Avrei preferito andassero in EL


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (9 Dicembre 2020)

Magari mi direte che ora vincono lo scudetto ma secondo me invece imploderanno col gobbo sabotatore in panca, e comunque nel frattempo SI GODE!


----------



## Raryof (9 Dicembre 2020)

Sfigatoni a CASA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Romelu mio caiii fatttt''''
No vabbè prima la finale di EL ora questa, assurdo, che sfigati.
Ora vedrete il contraccolpo.. 12 mln per uscire ai gironi senza nemmeno entrare in EL, con le spese che hanno e quello che hanno speso.
Spermo lava.


----------



## DavidGoffin (9 Dicembre 2020)

Lukaku penoso oggi sempre a camminare in fuorigioco, addirittura gran salvataggio a porta vuota su Sanchez ahshshsh


----------



## Solo (9 Dicembre 2020)

A questo punto DEVONO vincere lo Scudetto. Altrimenti flop clamoroso.


----------



## Wetter (9 Dicembre 2020)

Godo, contraccolpo economico inevitabile per l'anno prossimo, con un allenatore che prende 12 milioni di euro l'anno...


----------



## Love (9 Dicembre 2020)

UDG ha scritto:


> Per il campionato si mette male



davvero credi che ci facciano vincere lo scudetto...la Juve deve vincere il decimo consecutivo...ma scherzi.


----------



## diavolo (9 Dicembre 2020)

Pagliacci dal 1908.


----------



## David Gilmour (9 Dicembre 2020)

"Prendiamo Conte. Una sicurezza. Con lui si vince".


----------



## Kayl (9 Dicembre 2020)

Juve prima e loro ultimi, non potevano desiderare di peggio per essere presi per il deretano per un anno.


----------



## Manchester2003!! (9 Dicembre 2020)

prepariamoci alle dimissioni di Conte......


----------



## sottoli (9 Dicembre 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Sfigatoni a CASA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Romelu mio caiii fatttt''''
> No vabbè prima la finale di EL ora questa, assurdo, che sfigati.
> Ora vedrete il contraccolpo.. 12 mln per uscire ai gironi senza nemmeno entrare in EL, con le spese che hanno e quello che hanno speso.
> Spermo lava.



Puahhhh
Domani mentre faccio colazione e vado al cesso mi faccio le risate da lurker sul loro forum


----------



## Manchester2003!! (9 Dicembre 2020)

cmq al 98esimo c'era rigore .....hahahahahahahah


----------



## Baba (9 Dicembre 2020)

Fö di ballllll e andiamooooo


----------



## er piscio de gatto (9 Dicembre 2020)

Ora hanno strada spianata per il campionato, però mi fa piacere per Conte


----------



## Blu71 (9 Dicembre 2020)

Bene.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (9 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Col pareggio per 0-0 contro lo Shakthar l'Inter si classifica ultima nel proprio girone, mancando l'accesso agli ottavi di Champions ed anche la "retrocessione" in Europa League.
> 
> Real e Gladbach in Champions, Shakthar in Europa League. Inter a casa.



Volevano vincere volevano vincere


----------



## Goro (9 Dicembre 2020)

Grandi figuracce come sempre, è grande Inter


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (9 Dicembre 2020)

Figura imbarazzante, fuori da tutto con 40 giocatori in rosa e uno degli allenatori più pagati del mondo.
Conte in Europa è una garanzia.


----------



## chicagousait (9 Dicembre 2020)

Grasse risate. Come sempre vincono il vinci Ike durante il pre campionato


----------



## Manchester2003!! (9 Dicembre 2020)

squadra e mercato stellare........Lukaku lo vendono a Gennaio.Eriksen ride.....


----------



## Raryof (9 Dicembre 2020)

sottoli ha scritto:


> Puahhhh
> Domani mentre faccio colazione e vado al cesso mi faccio le risate da lurker sul loro forum



Se non l'hanno chiuso per divoramento di fegati sicuro... adesso mi voglio godere gli iutubbari.


----------



## fabri47 (9 Dicembre 2020)

Se giocava paperone Piatov la portavano a casa a mani basse, c'era un portierone stasera...



Solo ha scritto:


> A questo punto DEVONO vincere lo Scudetto. Altrimenti flop clamoroso.


Ma anche no.


----------



## smallball (9 Dicembre 2020)

Stasera godo


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (9 Dicembre 2020)

meglio cosi non schreziamo, altro che focus sul campionato. botta morale da farli implodere definitivamente.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (9 Dicembre 2020)

Quasi mi dispiace, adesso però diventano pericolosissimi per lo scudetto


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Dicembre 2020)

Sarebbe d'obbligo lo scudetto ma con il sabotatore in panchina potrebbero regalarlo addirittura a Pirlolandia. 
La Juventus sarà ancora più gasata dopo la vittoria di ieri.


----------



## Beppe85 (9 Dicembre 2020)

Tutti a casa Ale!


----------



## MaschioAlfa (9 Dicembre 2020)

Eh niente pensavano al biscotto altrui e hanno fatto la frittata loro...
Che pochezza


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Dicembre 2020)

Conte davvero scandaloso, fuori da tutto a Dicembre, un girone abbordabile e finisce ultimo. Dieci milioni l'anno... Che pagliaccio.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (9 Dicembre 2020)

Sono sempre stato anti Conte. Uno degli allenatori piu pompati della storia. Ogni voltà che deve vincere in Europa fallisce clamorosamente sia con la Juve( Benfica a 9 in semifinale di EL, ricordatevi) sia col Chelsea e oggi con l'Inter.
E non ho MAI dimenticato il suo atteggiamento vergognoso verso Boban dopo il gol di Muntari. Sto dopato di me..


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Dicembre 2020)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Lukaku penoso oggi sempre a camminare in fuorigioco, addirittura gran salvataggio a porta vuota su Sanchez ahshshsh



Tra l'altro Lukaku in finale di Europa League ha segnato l'autogol decisivo, e oggi para letteralmente il colpo di testa della vittoria


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (9 Dicembre 2020)

Madonna se godo. Mai poi mai li vorrei veder vincere anche lo scudetto. Anzi sti schifosi dovranno giusto arrivare quinti in campionato.


----------



## Andrea89 (9 Dicembre 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> meglio cosi non schreziamo, altro che focus sul campionato. botta morale da farli implodere definitivamente.



Purtroppo secondo me non è così.
I giocatori li hanno, focalizzarsi su una sola competizione per me è un vantaggio.

Comunque Conte e la Champions League continuano ad essere due rette parallele.


----------



## meteoras1982 (9 Dicembre 2020)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Quasi mi dispiace, adesso però diventano pericolosissimi per lo scudetto




Saranno un fallimento anche in campionato vedrai


----------



## fabri47 (9 Dicembre 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro Lukaku in finale di Europa League ha segnato l'autogol decisivo, e oggi para letteralmente il colpo di testa della vittoria


Vero, è la prima cosa che ho pensato quando ha fatto la "parata" di testa su Sanchez  .


----------



## Manchester2003!! (9 Dicembre 2020)

Gaffe di HAndanovic: " Ora concentrati su Europa.....mmmm Coppa Italia"!!! hahahahahahaha


----------



## Andris (9 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Col pareggio per 0-0 contro lo Shakthar l'Inter si classifica ultima nel proprio girone, mancando l'accesso agli ottavi di Champions ed anche la "retrocessione" in Europa League.
> 
> Real e Gladbach in Champions, Shakthar in Europa League. Inter a casa.



da quest'estate che lo aspettavo,grande inter umiliata come QUARTA

tre stagioni che buttano via la champions con la gara casalinga all'ultimo nel girone


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Dicembre 2020)

Ora imploderanno.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (9 Dicembre 2020)

Se Conte non vince lo scudetto ha finito di allenare grandi squadre per me


----------



## 7vinte (9 Dicembre 2020)

Godo


----------



## Love (9 Dicembre 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> meglio cosi non schreziamo, altro che focus sul campionato. botta morale da farli implodere definitivamente.



soprattutto dopo tutto il casino fatto da conte in estate.


----------



## admin (9 Dicembre 2020)

Comunque in Europa League non sarebbe male trovare sti brasiliani fake


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Dicembre 2020)

é quello che voleva Conte. Senza impegni europei risparmia la prima squadra, a differenza di tutte le altre concorrenti per i primi posti in Serie A.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (9 Dicembre 2020)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Eh niente pensavano al biscotto altrui e hanno fatto la frittata loro...
> Che pochezza



Hai ragionissima. Eccolà le differenza tra chi pensa in grande cioé il REalmadrid e chi è piccolo nel DNA. Il grande Real Madrid, non scende mai in campo per fare un biscotto.


----------



## Alfred Edwards (9 Dicembre 2020)

Frega niente che ora si "concentreranno solo per il campionato". Vincere aiuta a vincere. Immaginate il morale dello spogliatoio ora dell'Inter e della dirigenza.


----------



## Raryof (9 Dicembre 2020)

Sì ma non è nemmeno la sfortuna o che altro, qui tra pandemia e zacci vari hanno meno introiti e dopo l'uscita di oggi ne avranno ancora meno perché non andranno nemmeno in EL, loro hanno spese da squadra che deve arrivare minimo in semi di Champions uscire ai gironi è gravissimo perché alla fine dell'anno dovranno tagliare i costi un'altra volta.


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Dicembre 2020)

Godo e basta. Poi su ipotetici risvolti positivi o negativi chissenefrega.


----------



## Manchester2003!! (9 Dicembre 2020)

Che figura di ......azz


----------



## gabri65 (9 Dicembre 2020)

Usciranno anche dalla lotta scudetto per preservarsi e vincere il torneo di bocce.


----------



## smallball (9 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunque in Europa League non sarebbe male trovare sti brasiliani fake



Concordo con te Admin


----------



## Trumpusconi (9 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Col pareggio per 0-0 contro lo Shakthar l'Inter si classifica ultima nel proprio girone, mancando l'accesso agli ottavi di Champions ed anche la "retrocessione" in Europa League.
> 
> Real e Gladbach in Champions, Shakthar in Europa League. Inter a casa.



Una goduria ricchissima.
Che serata!


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (9 Dicembre 2020)

meteoras1982 ha scritto:


> Saranno un fallimento anche in campionato vedrai



Lo spero, tolti di mezzo loro siamo a cavallo, rimarrebbe solo la Juve


----------



## Freddy Manson (9 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Col pareggio per 0-0 contro lo Shakthar l'Inter si classifica ultima nel proprio girone, mancando l'accesso agli ottavi di Champions ed anche la "retrocessione" in Europa League.
> 
> Real e Gladbach in Champions, Shakthar in Europa League. Inter a casa.



Avrei preferito che fossero riusciti ad accedere almeno in EL, però stica, godo uguale 

Che scandali


----------



## Manchester2003!! (9 Dicembre 2020)

Sto' aspettando Conte su Sky


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (9 Dicembre 2020)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> é quello che voleva Conte. Senza impegni europei risparmia la prima squadra, a differenza di tutte le altre concorrenti per i primi posti in Serie A.



Stai scherzando? Questa è l'Europa che conta, la Champions League. Mica l'Europa League.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (9 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunque in Europa League non sarebbe male trovare sti brasiliani fake



Io invece no, questi sono pericolosi ed esperti. 

Paradossalmente vorrei subito una tra Ajax e United, potremmo buttarle subito fuori secondo me. Gli inglesi forse anche più dell'Ajax. Pioli gliela spiega a Solskjaer. 

Altrimenti ci sono Krasnodar, Club Brugge, Olympiacos che andrebbero benissimo. Salisburgo anche preferirei evitarlo.


----------



## UDG (9 Dicembre 2020)

Non dico per vincere lo scudo, ma per andare in champions


----------



## DavidGoffin (9 Dicembre 2020)

Pure Pirlo che fino ieri giocava a Pes, alle prime armi farà meglio di parrucchino ahahuhauha


----------



## Le Grand Milan (9 Dicembre 2020)

Che risate la Juve B fuori dell'Europa!


----------



## meteoras1982 (9 Dicembre 2020)

Ah ah ah godo Conte non ancora si presenta alle interviste , si sarà andato a nascondere???


----------



## Le Grand Milan (9 Dicembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ora imploderanno.



Assolutamente vero caro diavoloINme. Come farà Gonde per gestire una rosa ampia come uno squad di NFL?


----------



## Route66 (9 Dicembre 2020)

meteoras1982 ha scritto:


> Ah ah ah godo Conte non ancora si presenta alle interviste , si sarà andato a nascondere???



Ohhhhh....eccolo!!


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Dicembre 2020)

Conte piangina spettacolare a Sky


----------



## Manchester2003!! (9 Dicembre 2020)

Conte e' andato di fuori........mammine che risposte


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (9 Dicembre 2020)

Conte a Sky


----------



## Andris (9 Dicembre 2020)

gonde bullizzato da Capello,rimane immobile 15 secondi e poi "non ho niente da rispondere"

domani la voglio su twitter


----------



## Route66 (9 Dicembre 2020)

Manchester2003!! ha scritto:


> Conte e' andato di fuori........mammine che risposte



Se voleva peggiorare la situazione c'è riuscito pieno


----------



## DavidGoffin (9 Dicembre 2020)

Madonna che ridicolo, la moglie di Leonardo non so come si chiama è la giornalista più educata del mondo!
Un moccioso a fare un lavoro da adulti. 
Madonna che faccia da schiaffi mai uno che gli risponde per le rime. Ma noi godiamo Conte a vederti così sappilo che sei da salotto di Barbara D'urso!


----------



## Lambro (9 Dicembre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> gonde bullizzato da Capello,rimane immobile 15 secondi e poi "non ho niente da rispondere"



This, sono morto dal ridere 
Anche la risposta ad un Capello piccato "senti ma tu visto che vi studiano non ce l'hai un piano b per ribaltare le cose?" mi ha fatto morire.


----------



## Andris (9 Dicembre 2020)

ha detto alla moglie di Leonardo che sia una cretina


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (9 Dicembre 2020)

Il piano B non ve lo diciamo


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (9 Dicembre 2020)

12 milioni all'anno e fa l'offeso dopo aver fatto 6 punti in un girone con borussia fake e shaktarcoso.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Dicembre 2020)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Se l'ambiente non esplode vincono lo scudetto. Avrei preferito andassero in EL



Senza Calciopoli (nella quale avrebbero dovuto essere puniti anche loro, come è poi emerso) sarebbero ancora allo scudetto dell’89. Altroché “vincono lo scudetto”.


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Dicembre 2020)

È colpa di pancrazio.
L'inter comunque mi riconcilia sempre col circo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Dicembre 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Sfigatoni a CASA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Romelu mio caiii fatttt''''
> No vabbè prima la finale di EL ora questa, assurdo, che sfigati.
> Ora vedrete il contraccolpo.. 12 mln per uscire ai gironi senza nemmeno entrare in EL, con le spese che hanno e quello che hanno speso.
> Spermo lava.



La barzelletta d’Italia e d’Europa ci fa divertire ancora una volta: fuori ai gironi per il terzo anno di fila, unica delle italiane. Circensi dal 1908.

Interista che leggi (perché so che mi leggi) sii fiero di ciò: come ti dicevo, un circense per nascita, storia, dna e vocazione potrà trovare il suo senso, il suo “telos” (come lo chiamavano i greci), nel fare ciò che è nato per fare: far ridere il prossimo. Grazie di esistere, inferiori.


----------



## vannu994 (9 Dicembre 2020)

Raga chi ha voglia di farmi un breve riassunto di quello che ha detto Parrucca a Sky? Non sono riuscito a vederlo


----------



## David Drills (9 Dicembre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> ha detto alla moglie di Leonardo che sia una cretina



Sul serio? Testuale?


----------



## Le Grand Milan (9 Dicembre 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> This, sono morto dal ridere
> Anche la risposta ad un Capello piccato "senti ma tu visto che vi studiano non ce l'hai un piano b per ribaltare le cose?" mi ha fatto morire.



Ammazza che spettacolo! Peccato che che non posso vedere sto infame piangere, grazie comunque per il riassunto
Poi c'è il grande Capello che lo riprende con un tiro al volo alla Van Basten


----------



## Andris (9 Dicembre 2020)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Sul serio? Testuale?



gli ha chiesto perchè in estate ha vinto in goleada e due volte nel girone ora zero reti,lui ha risposto di usare il cervello prima di fare domande giustificandosi che gli ucraini hanno fatto solo difesa


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Dicembre 2020)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> Raga chi ha voglia di farmi un breve riassunto di quello che ha detto Parrucca a Sky? Non sono riuscito a vederlo



*Allora è mancata la voglia a questa squadra?
*_Eeeeeeehhhh no no no non lo accetto, la squadra ci ha messo tutto, il portiere avversario migliore in campo sia all'andata che al ritorno

_*Allora è mancata la qualità?
*_Eeeeeehhhhh non si può dire così a caldo, possiamo dire che non siamo stati per niente fortunati, e adesso posso dirlo che anche gli arbitri non hanno avuto rispetto dell'Inter, anche nelle altre partite._

*In Europa League qualche mese fa gliene avete fatti cinque allo Shakthar
*_Eeeeehhhhhh ma cosa c'entra ci hanno affrontato in modo totalmente diverso, hanno SNATURATO il loro modo di giocare solo per PARARSI contro di noi, come fanno tutti (COMPLOTTO!), tutti ci studiano per pararsi contro di noi. 

_*Ma allora non avete un piano B per quelli che vi studiano?
*_Eeeeehhhhh ce lo abbiamo ma non lo diciamo sennò ci parano anche quello


TOP ASSOLUTO!!_


----------



## Le Grand Milan (9 Dicembre 2020)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Sul serio? Testuale?



noooooo! Le cirque Conte fait sa tournée chaque mercredi en Champions League pour la joie de tous les enfants d'Italie


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Dicembre 2020)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Ammazza che spettacolo! Peccato che che non posso vedere sto infame piangere, grazie comunque per il riassunto
> Poi c'è il grande Capello che lo riprende con un tiro al volo alla Van Basten



Co come mai co come mai... in Champions League tu ridere ci fai... co come mai co come mai... in Champions League tu ridere ci fai.


----------



## cris (9 Dicembre 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *Allora è mancata la voglia a questa squadra?
> *_Eeeeeeehhhh no no no non lo accetto, la squadra ci ha messo tutto, il portiere avversario migliore in campo sia all'andata che al ritorno
> 
> _*Allora è mancata la qualità?
> ...



Godo come un riccio appena nato


----------



## DavidGoffin (9 Dicembre 2020)

Ha risposto male alla Billo che gli aveva chiesto qualcosa riguarda alla mancanza di gioco e lui ha risposto tipo "macché gioco ma pensate prima di parlare..." una roba così davvero ridicolo. Immagino usciranno i video


----------



## Le Grand Milan (10 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Co come mai co come mai... in Champions League tu ridere ci fai... co come mai co come mai... in Champions League tu ridere ci fai.



 Che ridere!!!!!!!!!!!! Che canzone!! Meglio di Stevie Wonder 
Mamma mia amico mio. Dopo lo United il Dio del calcio ci fa un altro regalo per Natale. Questa volta non c'è lattina che tenga


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Dicembre 2020)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Che ridere!!!!!!!!!!!! Che canzone!! Meglio di Stevie Wonder
> Mamma mia amico mio. Dopo lo United il Dio del calcio ci fa un altro regalo per Natale. Questa volta non c'è lattina che tenga



Sono finite, se le è bevute tutte Gonde. È anche per quello che era incaz.zato: sa di aver buttato via il piano B (la lattina appunto) per colpa sua.


----------



## vannu994 (10 Dicembre 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *Allora è mancata la voglia a questa squadra?
> *_Eeeeeeehhhh no no no non lo accetto, la squadra ci ha messo tutto, il portiere avversario migliore in campo sia all'andata che al ritorno
> 
> _*Allora è mancata la qualità?
> ...



Più o meno come me lo ero immaginato ahahahahah, grazie comunque!


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Dicembre 2020)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> Più o meno come me lo ero immaginato ahahahahah, grazie comunque!



Potranno rifarsi in EL... oooopps, no, manco li.

Occhio al campionato però, che se arrivano terzi poi lo rivincono in segreteria. Like back then in 2006.


----------



## Raryof (10 Dicembre 2020)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> Raga chi ha voglia di farmi un breve riassunto di quello che ha detto Parrucca a Sky? Non sono riuscito a vederlo


----------



## Raryof (10 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Co come mai co come mai... in Champions League tu ridere ci fai... co come mai co come mai... in Champions League tu ridere ci fai.



Si può riproporre pure questa, per l'occasione, perché nemmeno in EL è proprio storica eh (come un Ferencoso qualsiasi poi).


----------



## Le Grand Milan (10 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Sono finite, se le è bevute tutte Gonde. È anche per quello che era incaz.zato: sa di aver buttato via il piano B (la lattina appunto) per colpa sua.



Dopo anni di sofferenze torniamo a ridere caro ACM 1899, finalmente. Come dicevo prima, adesso Mister Ematocrito alto dovrà gestire fino a maggio una rosa ampia come uno squad di NFL . Bon courage piangina!


----------



## Manchester2003!! (10 Dicembre 2020)

Route66 ha scritto:


> Se voleva peggiorare la situazione c'è riuscito pieno


Stragodo......


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Dicembre 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


>



Capello, minuto 4:50: “devo dire che è stato sfortunato, perché sul colpo di testa di Sanchez è stato Lukaku che ha fatto un intervento, una parata, molto molto importante”. 

Lukaker che bontà si dimostra ancora una volta decisivo in Europa, dopo il goal risolutivo del 3-2 in finale di EL.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (10 Dicembre 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


>



Raryof ti voglio bene amico mio! 4 min 50 Capello fa uno show incredibile!
" Lukaku che ha fatto un intervento, una parata molto molto importante !!!"

Praticamente lo prende per il sedere!


----------



## David Drills (10 Dicembre 2020)

In tutto questo, quanto è bella Anna Billò?


----------



## Le Grand Milan (10 Dicembre 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Si può riproporre pure questa, per l'occasione, perché nemmeno in EL è proprio storica eh (come un Ferencoso qualsiasi poi).



Bellissima!
Poi mi ricorda GHOST !! Ghost come le qualificazioni dell'Inter in Champions!!


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Dicembre 2020)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Raryof ti voglio bene amico mio! 4 min 50 Capello fa uno show incredibile!
> " Lukaku che ha fatto un intervento, una parata molto molto importante !!!"
> 
> Praticamente lo prende per il sedere!



Che grande qualità... Lukaker che bontà!



Anticipazione (Spoiler)














Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Bellissima!
> Poi mi ricorda GHOST !! Ghost come le qualificazioni dell'Inter in Champions!!



Bellissimo film Ghost.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (10 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Capello, minuto 4:50: “devo dire che è stato sfortunato, perché sul colpo di testa di Sanchez è stato Lukaku che ha fatto un intervento, una parata, molto molto importante”.
> 
> Lukaker che bontà si dimostra ancora una volta decisivo in Europa, dopo il goal risolutivo del 3-2 in finale di EL.



Les Grands esprits se rencontrent amico mio. Come te sono stato folgorato dalle parole di Capello che prende per i fondelli Gonde in diretta con questa storia di parata di Lukaku. Gonde sembra freezato dopo l'intervento del grande Fabio!!


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Dicembre 2020)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Les Grands esprits se rencontrent amico mio. Come te sono stato folgorato dalle parole di Capello che prende per i fondelli Gonde in diretta con questa storia di parata di Lukaku. Gonde sembra freezato dopo l'intervento del grande Fabio!!



Gloria alla maiamata
Quale tu sia 
Solo una o in segreteria
Ma è una vecchia storia
Yeah yeah è un peccato uscir

Iiiiindaaaa te ogni volta 
Siamo saprai figli tuoi ma bestemmiamoci
Uno o due alla volta
Yeah yeah che è un peccato uscir

Yeah ai mangiaratti 
No alla gente nostrana
Senza boria né buriana e via…
Yeah yeah che l’anima mia
Va’ a questa parrucca di pelo 
Che mi toglie le parole yeah

Gloria agli Herrera’s coffee
Io vi vorrei riassaporare 
Almeno prima di fare 101
Yeah yeah è un peccato uscir

Yeah yeah yeah
Inda siamo fuori
Yeah yeah yeah
Ad Agooooosto siam campiooooniiii

Gloria al parrucchino 
Vola da lei 
Io non so volare
Dille che sei un infiltrato
E che è un peccato uscir 

Ispirata da Zucchero Fornaciari.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (10 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Che grande qualità... Lukaker che bontà!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Swayze e Demi Moore fantastici!


----------



## Le Grand Milan (10 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Gloria alla maiamata
> Quale tu sia
> Solo una o in segreteria
> Ma è una vecchia storia
> ...



Non siamo lontani della genialità assoluta! Che talento cristallino


----------



## Rivera10 (10 Dicembre 2020)

Strano che il più forte e vincente allenatore della storia della via Lattea per il secondo anno vada fuori dall' Europa dopo essere stato accontentato in tutto e per tutto sul mercato. Fuzza Indaaaa


----------



## Andrea89 (10 Dicembre 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


>



Quanto piange, perfetto per l'Inter.


----------



## davidelynch (10 Dicembre 2020)

Torno ora dal lavoro e niente si continua a godere


----------



## Pamparulez2 (10 Dicembre 2020)

Che cafone con la Billó... alla fine è stato quasi bambinesco.. solo che becca 12 mln di euro netti, i bambini invece non prendon soldi. Sul piano B ha toccato il fondo.. ma trovo davvero di cattivo gusto la risposta alla Billó... che aveva fatto una domanda legittima.


----------



## Ambrole (10 Dicembre 2020)

Conte, oltre ad essere un allenatore completamente incapace, oltre ad essere un piagnone, oltre al vizio insopportabile di dare la colpa agli arbitri, anche quando non c'è proprio nulla di cui lamentarsi, stasera si conferma un gran maleducato, con la risposta data alla bilò. Del resto è sempre stato poco intelligente e quel che combina stasera ai microfoni lo conferma. Mi chiedo come l' Inter possa essersi affidata a un pagliaccio simile.

Con la domanda sul piano B , capello ha mostrato a tutti la differenza fra un allenatore e una capra. Rosico tantissimo a pensare che uno così prenda 12 milioni per fare una cosa che non sa fare......e c'è pure chi lo voleva al milan


----------



## overlord (10 Dicembre 2020)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Conte, oltre ad essere un allenatore completamente incapace, oltre ad essere un piagnone, oltre al vizio insopportabile di dare la colpa agli arbitri, anche quando non c'è proprio nulla di cui lamentarsi, stasera si conferma un gran maleducato, con la risposta data alla bilò. Del resto è sempre stato poco intelligente e quel che combina stasera ai microfoni lo conferma. Mi chiedo come l' Inter possa essersi affidata a un pagliaccio simile.
> 
> Con la domanda sul piano B , capello ha mostrato a tutti la differenza fra un allenatore e una capra. Rosico tantissimo a pensare che uno così prenda 12 milioni per fare una cosa che non sa fare......e c'è pure chi lo voleva al milan



Che riassunto magnifico. Sempre detto che abbiamo sfiorato una bomba atomica. Questo è il più grande collione gobbo melmoso della storia degli allenatori.


----------



## Igniorante (10 Dicembre 2020)

Peccato, serviva fossero stanchi morti per l'impegno del giovedì.


----------



## malos (10 Dicembre 2020)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Sono sempre stato anti Conte. Uno degli allenatori piu pompati della storia. Ogni voltà che deve vincere in Europa fallisce clamorosamente sia con la Juve( Benfica a 9 in semifinale di EL, ricordatevi) sia col Chelsea e oggi con l'Inter.
> E non ho MAI dimenticato il suo atteggiamento vergognoso verso Boban dopo il gol di Muntari. Sto dopato di me..



Eravamo in pochi a non volerlo. Oltre tutto quello che hai sottolineato ricordo anche un suo "milan mafioso"..lui.....
Apprezzo invece i tifosi interisti su questo aspetto, noi certe volte dovremmo avere più dignità.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (10 Dicembre 2020)

malos ha scritto:


> Eravamo in pochi a non volerlo. Oltre tutto quello che hai sottolineato ricordo anche un suo "milan mafioso"..lui.....
> Apprezzo invece i tifosi interisti su questo aspetto, noi certe volte dovremmo avere più dignità.



Io per fortuna ero uno dei sani 
O meglio nella retta via


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Dicembre 2020)

malos ha scritto:


> Eravamo in pochi a non volerlo. Oltre tutto quello che hai sottolineato ricordo anche un suo "milan mafioso"..lui.....
> Apprezzo invece i tifosi interisti su questo aspetto, noi certe volte dovremmo avere più dignità.



Sfinteristi e dignità sono due cose antitetiche a prescindere.


----------



## egidiopersempre (10 Dicembre 2020)

mai piaciuto mai voluto. falso, piagnone, isterico. Uno che lascia macerie in ogni dove. Gli è andata bene alla juve dove ha vinto contro nessuno (moratti che dopo il triplete ha sbaraccato, milan del giannino), scommetto anche che contro il Napoli di Sarri sarebbe crollato.


----------



## pazzomania (10 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Col pareggio per 0-0 contro lo Shakthar l'Inter si classifica ultima nel proprio girone, mancando l'accesso agli ottavi di Champions ed anche la "retrocessione" in Europa League.
> 
> Real e Gladbach in Champions, Shakthar in Europa League. Inter a casa.



puahahahah, il mito degli allenatori. Da soli non fanno nulla! Se non c'è l' ingrediente segreto....

12 milioni annui per fare schifo!

Da un lato avrei preferito andassero almeno in EL, ma godo lo stesso.


----------



## pazzomania (10 Dicembre 2020)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> mai piaciuto mai voluto. falso, piagnone, isterico. Uno che lascia macerie in ogni dove. Gli è andata bene alla juve dove ha vinto contro nessuno (moratti che dopo il triplete ha sbaraccato, milan del giannino), scommetto anche che contro il Napoli di Sarri sarebbe crollato.



Conte è pure bravo, ma se manca quell' atmosfera magica in squadra, l' entusiasmo, e tutte ste robe non vai da nessuna parte.

Nelle melme manca quella base psicologica e di attaccamento, che noi abbiamo con i vari Donnarumma, Romagnoli, Calabria, Kessie, Ibra, Kjaer. 

Brava gente.

Serve gente con i colori tatuati sul cuore per fare di una squadra con potenziale di vincere > squadra che vince nelle difficoltà

Le squadre vincono con qualità + gruppo + ingredienti segreti, da sempre e per sempre.

Altrimenti restano soltanto ottime squadre, che potranno vincere un campionato, ma non oltre.


----------



## malos (10 Dicembre 2020)

Ulteriore riprova che le squadre solo fisiche in europa non vanno avanti.
Vanno al limite bene per il campionatino italiano dove basta un bisonte come il belga certe volte per far punti.


----------



## bmb (10 Dicembre 2020)

A parte i normali sfottò con gli amici, non sono affatto contento che questi si possano concentrare esclusivamente sul campionato. Ora saranno pericolosissimi. Va bè che il nostro obbiettivo è il quarto posto


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Dicembre 2020)

Raga alla fine avrebbero fatto altre due partite e stop. Cambia poco. Io godo comunque.


----------



## Lineker10 (10 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Col pareggio per 0-0 contro lo Shakthar l'Inter si classifica ultima nel proprio girone, mancando l'accesso agli ottavi di Champions ed anche la "retrocessione" in Europa League.
> 
> Real e Gladbach in Champions, Shakthar in Europa League. Inter a casa.



Ovviamente ora si spara a zero su Conte e l'Inda. Giusto cosi.

Pero bisogna riconoscere che avevano un girone di ferro, molto equilibrato, e hanno buttato via punti con partite dominate e giocate bene.

L'Inda sembra una squadra con poco equilibrio. Segna poco in generale (7 goal in 6 partite), pur creando tante occasioni da goal. Subisce anche pochi goal. Finora non mi sembra che abbiano trovato la quadra, soprattutto Conte sta scegliendo una formazione troppo muscolare e prevedibile, nel suo stile, sacrificando la qualità che comunque avrebbe in rosa. 

Sono tanti i giocatori che non rendono per le qualità che hanno, non solo il celeberrimo caso Eriksen, io vedo anche Brozovic Lautaro, oltre a Skriniar e Hakimi, lontani dai loro standard. La scelta poi di puntare sempre su Gagliardini...


----------



## unbreakable (10 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Col pareggio per 0-0 contro lo Shakthar l'Inter si classifica ultima nel proprio girone, mancando l'accesso agli ottavi di Champions ed anche la "retrocessione" in Europa League.
> 
> Real e Gladbach in Champions, Shakthar in Europa League. Inter a casa.



Ecco cosa significa avere ex gobbi tra le fila..ma non come Pippo inzaghi che non vedeva l'ora di prendersi una rivincita..questi sono infiltrati..una marea di soldi buttati che ripianavano il Pil di qualche nazione africana..psv barca 2 e shakhtar ..vedo un altro triplete ..
Attendo al varco i gobbi i muratori e i fascisti..quest anno li voglio tutti fuori non vedo l'ora specie dopo le critiche su di noi ..tornassero tutti nell'anonimato dove sono vissuti


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Col pareggio per 0-0 contro lo Shakthar l'Inter si classifica ultima nel proprio girone, mancando l'accesso agli ottavi di Champions ed anche la "retrocessione" in Europa League.
> 
> Real e Gladbach in Champions, Shakthar in Europa League. Inter a casa.



Contento per la figuraccia e la dimostrazione che il mago Gonde è solo un bulletto gasato (se ripenso a quanti qui invocavano contratti a 20 milioni pur di portare da noi lo stercume col parruchino)

Detto ciò, adesso sono ancora più i favoriti per il campionato


----------



## mark (10 Dicembre 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ovviamente ora si spara a zero su Conte e l'Inda. Giusto cosi.
> 
> *Pero bisogna riconoscere che avevano un girone di ferro, molto equilibrato, e hanno buttato via punti con partite dominate e giocate bene.*
> 
> ...



Scusa ma girone di ferro non si può proprio sentire, una squadra dceente sarebbe arrivata prima senza nessun problema. Sopratutto contro questo Real Madrid.
La verità è che in champions sono stati imbarazzanti dalla prima all'ultima partita, riflesso del loro allenatore (imbarazzante e piagnina).


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Dicembre 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ovviamente ora si spara a zero su Conte e l'Inda. Giusto cosi.
> 
> Pero bisogna riconoscere che avevano un girone di ferro, molto equilibrato, e hanno buttato via punti con partite dominate e giocate bene.
> 
> ...



Brozovic sopravvalutato non poco, solo con Spalletti ha fatto bene. Non credo proprio che le top Europa lo vorrebbero.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Dicembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Contento per la figuraccia e la dimostrazione che il mago Gonde è solo un bulletto gasato (se ripenso a quanti qui invocavano contratti a 20 milioni pur di portare da noi lo stercume col parruchino)
> 
> Detto ciò, adesso sono ancora più i favoriti per il campionato



“Come l’anno scorso e come l’anno prima...”


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Dicembre 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ovviamente ora si spara a zero su Conte e l'Inda. Giusto cosi.
> 
> Pero bisogna riconoscere che avevano un girone di ferro, molto equilibrato, e hanno buttato via punti con partite dominate e giocate bene.
> 
> ...



Più che un girone di ferro lo definirei un girone pazzo.
A memoria faccio davvero fatica a ricordare un girone del genere in cui le gerarchie e i valori si sono affatto capiti.
Girone indecifrabile.
Esce la squadra che ne vince una sola su 6 e forse è giusto cosi.
Ieri l'inter ha fatto 0-0 per la seconda volta contro la quarta forza del girone, almeno in teoria.
Non fosse che la quarta forza ha fatto sei punti contro il real.
Forse è stato il real a truccare questo girone con risultati da big contro seconda e terza forza e risultati pessimi contro la quarta forza.


----------



## Lineker10 (10 Dicembre 2020)

mark ha scritto:


> Scusa ma girone di ferro non si può proprio sentire, una squadra dceente sarebbe arrivata prima senza nessun problema. Sopratutto contro questo Real Madrid.
> La verità è che in champions sono stati imbarazzanti dalla prima all'ultima partita, riflesso del loro allenatore (imbarazzante e piagnina).



I gironi facili sono quelli che hanno due squadre nettamente piu deboli. Guarda gli altri e lo vedi.

Quello dell'Inda era equilibrato, senza squadre deboli, 6 partite 6 battaglie.
Hanno fatto male, è indiscutibile, ma avevano appunto tre ottime squadre contro.

Il Real ragazzi, al di là delle difficoltà, ha fuoriclasse in squadra, oppure hanno cambiato le regole del calcio. In una stagione hanno alti e bassi ma in partite secche, se vogliono, battono in carrozza qualunque squadra del mondo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> “Come l’anno scorso e come l’anno prima...”



Io non li ho mai indicati come favoriti, l'anno scorso comunque hanno chiuso a -1 dalla Juve..giocando di c4cc4 sono a solo -5 da noi..

Purtroppo in Serie A la loro fisicità premia e Lukaku è un toro che può fare 35 gol


----------



## Lineker10 (10 Dicembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Più che un girone di ferro lo definirei un girone pazzo.
> A memoria faccio davvero fatica a ricordare un girone del genere in cui le gerarchie e i valori si sono affatto capiti.
> Girone indecifrabile.
> Esce la squadra che ne vince una sola su 6 e forse è giusto cosi.
> ...



Perchè era un girone equilibrato, come lo sono i gironi di ferro appunto.
Quelli facili sono dove hai due squadre più deboli nettamente delle altre.

So che sono ricordi lontani nel tempo, ma noi milanisti siamo i più esperti in assoluto su come funzionino i gironi di CL!

Lo Shaktar è un'ottima squadra, cosi come il Borussia. Hanno rose giovani ma piene zeppe di talento. Certo la Inda ha deluso, non ci piove, ma era un girone di ferro, secondo me.
Il Real è un rebus in questo momento ma ragazzi... è il Real... avete visto che giocatori manda in campo???


----------



## carlocarlo (10 Dicembre 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> I gironi facili sono quelli che hanno due squadre nettamente piu deboli. Guarda gli altri e lo vedi.
> 
> Quello dell'Inda era equilibrato, senza squadre deboli, 6 partite 6 battaglie.
> Hanno fatto male, è indiscutibile, ma avevano appunto tre ottime squadre contro.
> ...



difficilissimo non era. avevano 2 punti dopo 4 giornate e se ieri avessero vinto contro una squadra che ha subito 14 reti sarebbero passati


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Dicembre 2020)

Ad ogni modo io sono il primo a criticare conte ma una difesa personale però nei suoi confronti la voglio prendere : ieri nel post partita su sky ha sbroccato come spesso gli capita.
E' stato scontroso e poco educato, come spesso gli capita, nei confronti dei giornalisti e tecnico in studio.
Tutto ciò non dovrebbe mai accadere per rispetto di tifosi , abbonati e anche verso la società che lo paga.
Si questo conte è davvero una pessima persona.

Però le domande che fanno i giornalisti delle volte davvero sono subdole e intrise di malafede e chi sta sul campo e lotta ogni giorno questi aspetti li coglie.
L'inter a mio parere ieri non ha giocato male, ha giocato come gioca sempre e cioè di forza e di nervi.
La grande colpa è stata non averla buttata mai dentro , come è stato brutto (bello per me da milanista) veder una squadra che con l'andare dei minuti si è spenta.
La gestualità dei giocatori è stata pessima e si percepiva che in campo non ci credessero più di tanto.
Ci sono indubbiamente problemi nello spogliatoio e l'inter non è la stessa dello scorso anno.


Però, consentitemi, la stessa emittente che mette in croce , giustamente aggiungo, conte e la sua inter non può lodare oltremisura e senza motivo il maestro pirlo, non può parlare della juve sempre e solo esaltandone i pregi.
Succede in studio come succede nelle dirette.
La juve control il barca si è vista fischiare un rigore vergognoso, il telecronista durante la diretta che ha detto?
'Eh però mezzo prima, mezzo ora nell'assieme il rigore ci sta'. 
Ma da quando due mezzi episodi ne fanno uno intero???

Sono gli stessi che fanno a noi la conta sui rigori giudicandoli generosi.


Conte fa pena e non merita difese ma su sky servirebbe una ripulita mica banale.
Skyjuve24 qualcuno la chiama e non ha tutti i torti.
Il vero potere mediatico non è solo quello che ti esalta quando vinci ma soprattutto quello che non ti massacra quando perdi.
Fossimo noi inguaiati nella faccenda dell'esame suarez come minimo se ne parlerebbe ogni mezz'ora....


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Dicembre 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Perchè era un girone equilibrato, come lo sono i gironi di ferro appunto.
> Quelli facili sono dove hai due squadre più deboli nettamente delle altre.
> 
> So che sono ricordi lontani nel tempo, ma noi milanisti siamo i più esperti in assoluto su come funzionino i gironi di CL!
> ...



Ma infatti, ti ripeto, a rendere indecifrabile il girone è stato il real.
Se il real avesse fatto il real contro lo shaktar(facendo almeno 4 punti) l'inter sarebbe finita terza o magari seconda visto che ieri avrebbe giocato contro una squadra già fuori da tutto.
Ripeto: la doppia sconfitta del real contro lo shaktar ha rimescolato incredibilmente le carte.


----------



## Lineker10 (10 Dicembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma infatti, ti ripeto, a rendere indecifrabile il girone è stato il real.
> Se il real avesse fatto il real contro lo shaktar(facendo almeno 4 punti) l'inter sarebbe finita terza o magari seconda visto che ieri avrebbe giocato contro una squadra già fuori da tutto.
> Ripeto: la doppia sconfitta del real contro lo shaktar ha rimescolato incredibilmente le carte.



E' vero, hai ragione. Aggiungo che d'altro canto pure lo Shakthar mi è sembrata una squadra indecifrabile e con poco equilibrio.
Hanno alcuni elementi di evidente talento, come sempre, ma anche giovanissimi, insieme ad altri che a questi livelli mi sono parsi inadeguati. Non so, per me questi sono i gironi, che storicamente, fanno vittime illustri.


----------



## Nevergiveup (10 Dicembre 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> E' vero, hai ragione. Aggiungo che d'altro canto pure lo Shakthar mi è sembrata una squadra indecifrabile e con poco equilibrio.
> Hanno alcuni elementi di evidente talento, come sempre, ma anche giovanissimi, insieme ad altri che a questi livelli mi sono parsi inadeguati. Non so, per me questi sono i gironi, che storicamente, fanno vittime illustri.



Bè ma parliamo di Champions League è normale trovare squadre attrezzate e ci mancherebbe altro...se ci arrivano o sono squadre ben organizzate o ricche di talento o entrambe le cose..passeggiate non se ne fanno in champions salvo rari casi.

Però girone abbordabilissimo per una rosa come quella dei cugini dai han combinato un disastro nel vero senso della parola.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Dicembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io non li ho mai indicati come favoriti, l'anno scorso comunque hanno chiuso a -1 dalla Juve..giocando di c4cc4 sono a solo -5 da noi..
> 
> Purtroppo in Serie A la loro fisicità premia e Lukaku è un toro che può fare 35 gol



La Giuve l’anno scorso ha mollato alla fine altrimenti altro che -1.


----------



## SoloMVB (10 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> La Giuve l’anno scorso ha mollato alla fine altrimenti altro che -1.



Vero anche che l'Inter gettò al cesso partite già vinte contro Sassuolo,Bologna e Verona.


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Dicembre 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> E' vero, hai ragione. Aggiungo che d'altro canto pure lo Shakthar mi è sembrata una squadra indecifrabile e con poco equilibrio.
> Hanno alcuni elementi di evidente talento, come sempre, ma anche giovanissimi, insieme ad altri che a questi livelli mi sono parsi inadeguati. Non so, per me questi sono i gironi, che storicamente, fanno vittime illustri.



Hai ragione, lo shakthar non l'ho inquadrato nemmeno io.
Davanti hanno indubbiamente tanta velocità e qualità , puntano tanto su difesa e contropiede ma alla fine se ieri non hanno preso gol è dovuto tanto alla fortuna, agli episodi e alla bravura del portiere.


----------



## Lineker10 (10 Dicembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Hai ragione, lo shakthar non l'ho inquadrato nemmeno io.
> Davanti hanno indubbiamente tanta velocità e qualità , puntano tanto su difesa e contropiede ma alla fine se ieri non hanno preso gol è dovuto tanto alla fortuna, agli episodi e alla bravura del portiere.



Che poi pure le statistiche sono assurde degli ucraini. Hanno subito 12 goal nel girone, ma di questi ben 10 dal Borussia!

Con Inter e Real solo 2 reti subite. Come dici tu, anche per molta fortuna, almeno per le due partite contro l'Inda. E' una squadra indecifrabile e secondo me sarà una mina vagante nella EL.


----------



## Roger84 (10 Dicembre 2020)

Ieri ho goduto tantissimo a vedere gli sfi*ati uscire per il terzo anno consecutivo fuori dalla Champions ai gironi. Poi vedere il loro allenatore che prende 12milioni all'anno e non sa rispondere ai giornalisti e opinionisti di Sky ma anzi, fa il piccato e risponde in malo modo ha poco prezzo! E' troppo orgoglioso e piangina! Ammetto che l'avrei voluto al Milan e m'era dispiaciuto quando lo presero loro, ma ho anche sempre detto che è un allenatore da campionato perchè in Europa non ne azzecca una e continua con questo trend senza migliorare di una virgola!
Il discorso del solo campionato lascia il tempo che trova anche perchè avranno ripercussioni all'ambiente oltre che al bilancio....
Se non ci fosse l'inter sarebbe da inventarla, è sempre una goduria....per gli altri!


----------



## malos (10 Dicembre 2020)

L'unica cosa che mi scoccia è che il derby è tra andata e ritorno dei sedicesimi di el. E loro a casa freschi come una rosa.


----------



## overlord (10 Dicembre 2020)

AUTOBISCOTTATI, UNICI E INIMITABILI!!

Che squadra indecente. Speriamo scoppi lo spogliatoio.


----------



## nybreath (10 Dicembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma infatti, ti ripeto, a rendere indecifrabile il girone è stato il real.
> Se il real avesse fatto il real contro lo shaktar(facendo almeno 4 punti) l'inter sarebbe finita terza o magari seconda visto che ieri avrebbe giocato contro una squadra già fuori da tutto.
> Ripeto: la doppia sconfitta del real contro lo shaktar ha rimescolato incredibilmente le carte.



Tutto questo non significa niente quando si pensa che lo shaktar ha preso 10 gol in 2 partite dal borussia (0-6 in casa 4-0 fuori casa) e all inter bastava probabilmente fare 1 gol allo shaktar. 
Quello che ha fatto il real significa che l inter sarebbe potuta passare benissimo anche con lo schifo di girone che ha fatto.

Purtroppo non sono neanche in EL, e questo significa che avranno piu forze per il campionato, e sinceramente questo mi dispiace avrei preferito che andassero in EL.


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> La Giuve l’anno scorso ha mollato alla fine altrimenti altro che -1.



hanno comunque fatto 82 punti che sono un dato di tutto rispetto ( media punti 2,15)


----------



## hakaishin (10 Dicembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> hanno comunque fatto 82 punti che sono un dato di tutto rispetto ( media punti 2,15)



Dai la stagione scorsa rimarrà per sempre la più anomala nella storia del calcio. Non ci conterei poi molto.
Inutile dire che sono arrivati a -1 dalla Juve perché la Juve che già prima dello stop era in caduta per il rigetto della squadra di sarri e dopo la pausa ha mollato e ha fatto i punti giusti giusti per vincere lo scudetto. Ad un certo punto eravamo a +10 dai. In condizioni normali sarebbero finiti minimo a 10 punti e hanno pure rischiato fino all’ultimo il quarto posto.

Onestamente non capisco la sopravvalutazione continua dell’inda quando poi con i fatti smentisce sempre le belle parole. È un fallimento continuo, non sono i favoriti e non sono i più forti e penso che ormai sia palese. Di quante dimostrazioni avete bisogno? Che poi possa vincere lo scudetto ci sta perché quest’anno i valori sono livellati e lo scudetto può convincerlo il Milan, l’Inter, la Juve, il Napoli, la Lazio o l’Atalanta. Ma smettiamola di farli passare per corazzata e favoriti


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (10 Dicembre 2020)

Quanto sarebbe bello prendere Eriksen e riportarlo ai livelli di Londra, ieri in 5 minuti ha mostrato a Conte quanto la sua arroganza gli sia costata il passaggio del turno.


----------



## sacchino (10 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Col pareggio per 0-0 contro lo Shakthar l'Inter si classifica ultima nel proprio girone, mancando l'accesso agli ottavi di Champions ed anche la "retrocessione" in Europa League.
> 
> Real e Gladbach in Champions, Shakthar in Europa League. Inter a casa.



Nuovo DPCM di Conte: solo l'Inter può uscire.


----------



## egidiopersempre (10 Dicembre 2020)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Vero anche che l'Inter gettò al cesso partite già vinte contro Sassuolo,Bologna e Verona.



ho capito ma l'inter le ha perse 'veramente' la juve si è fatta battere perchè ormai non gliene importava più nulla....


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Dicembre 2020)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Madonna che ridicolo, la moglie di Leonardo non so come si chiama è la giornalista più educata del mondo!
> Un moccioso a fare un lavoro da adulti.
> Madonna che faccia da schiaffi mai uno che gli risponde per le rime. Ma noi godiamo Conte a vederti così sappilo che sei da salotto di Barbara D'urso!



anna billò


----------



## Davidoff (10 Dicembre 2020)

Goduria infinita, peccato che ora saranno freschi per il campionato. Speriamo abbiano la solita implosione a gennaio.


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Dicembre 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> puahahahah, il mito degli allenatori. Da soli non fanno nulla! Se non c'è l' ingrediente segreto....
> 
> 12 milioni annui per fare schifo!
> 
> Da un lato avrei preferito andassero almeno in EL, ma godo lo stesso.



da soli non fanno nulla ovviamente, anzi possono fare danni.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (10 Dicembre 2020)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Goduria infinita, peccato che ora saranno freschi per il campionato. Speriamo abbiano la solita implosione a gennaio.



per me è solo un vantaggio. Allenatore impazzito che non viene esonerato solo per l'ingaggio e piazza isterica, giocatori demotivati, Eriksen che non vede l'ora di andarsene magari insieme ad altri. Molto meglio che siano usciti, botta non indifferente. Saranno più freschi per il campionato, quello sì, ma chissenefrega.


----------



## Solo (10 Dicembre 2020)

Comunque com'è che dicevano? "Inter is not for everyone"? 

Beh anche "Champions League is not for everyone"


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Dicembre 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Dai la stagione scorsa rimarrà per sempre la più anomala nella storia del calcio. Non ci conterei poi molto.
> Inutile dire che sono arrivati a -1 dalla Juve perché la Juve che già prima dello stop era in caduta per il rigetto della squadra di sarri e dopo la pausa ha mollato e ha fatto i punti giusti giusti per vincere lo scudetto. Ad un certo punto eravamo a +10 dai. In condizioni normali sarebbero finiti minimo a 10 punti e hanno pure rischiato fino all’ultimo il quarto posto.
> 
> Onestamente non capisco la sopravvalutazione continua dell’inda quando poi con i fatti smentisce sempre le belle parole. È un fallimento continuo, non sono i favoriti e non sono i più forti e penso che ormai sia palese. Di quante dimostrazioni avete bisogno? Che poi possa vincere lo scudetto ci sta perché quest’anno i valori sono livellati e lo scudetto può convincerlo il Milan, l’Inter, la Juve, il Napoli, la Lazio o l’Atalanta. Ma smettiamola di farli passare per corazzata e favoriti



Non sono una corrazzata ma se voi continuate col ma(ld)estro in panchina e CR7 smette di segnare 2 gol a partita non vincerete lo scudo..loro sono comuqnue secondi, giocando di schifo e avendo preso una caterva di gol..davanti uno come Lukaku in serie A è inarrestabile


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (10 Dicembre 2020)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Stai scherzando? Questa è l'Europa che conta, la Champions League. Mica l'Europa League.



Si, ma Conte é un pazzo. Personalmente credo che lui nella sua testa sia contento. É ossessionato col vincere in Italia.
E nella sua testa ha una rosa corta....


----------



## hakaishin (10 Dicembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non sono una corrazzata ma se voi continuate col ma(ld)estro in panchina e CR7 smette di segnare 2 gol a partita non vincerete lo scudo..loro sono comuqnue secondi, giocando di schifo e avendo preso una caterva di gol..davanti uno come Lukaku in serie A è inarrestabile


Aridanghete con lukaku inarrestabile....
Tanto quando serve non c’è mai come la passata stagione contro la Juve: 2 partite 2 figuracce 

Ma io non ho detto che lo vince la Juve, ho detto che lo possono vincere più squadre lo scudetto, compreso l’Inter. Ma di certo non sono uno squadrone (appunto giocano solo con lukaku) e non sono favoriti. In più stanno implodendo..
Poi con i se e con i ma non andiamo lontano 

Ps il maestro/maldestro per non essere un allenatore non sta facendo malissimo..lo giudicheremo col tempo.


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Dicembre 2020)

nybreath ha scritto:


> Tutto questo non significa niente quando si pensa che lo shaktar ha preso 10 gol in 2 partite dal borussia (0-6 in casa 4-0 fuori casa) e all inter bastava probabilmente fare 1 gol allo shaktar.
> Quello che ha fatto il real significa che l inter sarebbe potuta passare benissimo anche con lo schifo di girone che ha fatto.
> 
> Purtroppo non sono neanche in EL, e questo significa che avranno piu forze per il campionato, e sinceramente questo mi dispiace avrei preferito che andassero in EL.



Ma non volevo certo giustificare l'inter, ci mancherebbe. 
Escono da tutte le coppe perché hanno fatto malissimo ed è giusto così.


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Dicembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ad ogni modo io sono il primo a criticare conte ma una difesa personale però nei suoi confronti la voglio prendere : ieri nel post partita su sky ha sbroccato come spesso gli capita.
> E' stato scontroso e poco educato, come spesso gli capita, nei confronti dei giornalisti e tecnico in studio.
> Tutto ciò non dovrebbe mai accadere per rispetto di tifosi , abbonati e anche verso la società che lo paga.
> Si questo conte è davvero una pessima persona.
> ...



l'ho sentito anche io. c'era zero il 1o e zero il 2o.
il primo è comico.

poi è arrivato un rigore insulso ma giusto.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (10 Dicembre 2020)

malos ha scritto:


> Eravamo in pochi a non volerlo. Oltre tutto quello che hai sottolineato ricordo anche un suo "milan mafioso"..lui.....
> Apprezzo invece i tifosi interisti su questo aspetto, noi certe volte dovremmo avere più dignità.



Ciao caro Malos  me lo ricordo molto bene, eccome . Quando ha scelto l'Inter sembrava che avevamo perso il nuovo Lobanovski, il nuovo Sacchi. 
Poi ti devo ringraziare di rinfrescare la mia memoria con que scandaloso "Milan mafioso" detto da un infame ignorante. Chi ha vissuto gli anni 90 si ricorda bene dei vari Torricelli Deschamps Gonde Vialli che correvano come dei matti con l'emotacrito alle stelle.

Se ritrovo il mio post sul possibile arrivo diGonde te lo mando con grande piacere


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Dicembre 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Aridanghete con lukaku inarrestabile....
> Tanto quando serve non c’è mai come la passata stagione contro la Juve: 2 partite 2 figuracce
> 
> Ma io non ho detto che lo vince la Juve, ho detto che lo possono vincere più squadre lo scudetto, compreso l’Inter. Ma di certo non sono uno squadrone (appunto giocano solo con lukaku) e non sono favoriti. In più stanno implodendo..
> ...



Be dai..non farti illudere da un girone vinto contro due squadrette e quello che resta del Barca..in campionato siete lì, ma senza il regalo dei fessi Napoletani la classifica sarebbe un po' meno serena..non parliamo senza CR7..
dio pirlo vedo gran poco, senza dubbio peggio di Sarri..rispetto ad allegri nemmeno si può fare un confronto..


----------



## hakaishin (10 Dicembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Be dai..non farti illudere da un girone vinto contro due squadrette e quello che resta del Barca..in campionato siete lì, ma senza il regalo dei fessi Napoletani la classifica sarebbe un po' meno serena..non parliamo senza CR7..
> dio pirlo vedo gran poco, senza dubbio peggio di Sarri..rispetto ad allegri nemmeno si può fare un confronto..



Vabbè però non ci può essere sempre una scusa dai..
Ok non siamo più dominanti come prima, soffriamo non c’è dubbio, abbiamo un non allenatore ma poteva andare pure peggio. Passare primi con 15 punti non è malaccio. Ok il barca non era quello di prima così come non lo siamo noi. Ormai in Europa togliendo il Bayern che è totalmente ingiocabile e in parte il liverpool, non ci sono più gli squadroni di prima. Poi la super corazzata Inter che le ha prese dal peggior real degli ultimi 20 anni che squadra è? Dai

Poi ti ripeto con i se e con i ma non andiamo avanti. Ok il Napoli si è suicidato e penso che potevano vincere ma chi ha la sicurezza di questo? Nessuno. Se non segna Ronaldo come sarebbe la classifica? Chi lo sa? Può valere pure per voi..senza ibra dove sareste? Chi lo sa?
Ripeto non è giusto ragionare con i se e con i ma.

Qua io letto che la Juve non avrebbe manco passato il girone, che morata era ridicolo ecc ma poi contano e parlano i fatti.
Io sono conscio degli evidenti limiti di questa Juve, in ogni ambito e poi ti ripeto che non ho detto che la Juve vince lo scudetto di sicuro. Al contrario degli altri non penso siamo i favoriti, ma ce la giochiamo con gli altri, sempre se non crolliamo. Il rischio c’è e lo sappiamo tutti. Ma diamo tempo al tempo.

Sono le lodi sperticate all’inter che non capisco. Tutto qui

Pirlo sui livelli di sarri più o meno. Considera anche una cosa: Pirlo non ha le squadre che ha avuto allegri....e ripeto sono passate solo 10 giornate


----------



## Aron (10 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Col pareggio per 0-0 contro lo Shakthar l'Inter si classifica ultima nel proprio girone, mancando l'accesso agli ottavi di Champions ed anche la "retrocessione" in Europa League.
> 
> Real e Gladbach in Champions, Shakthar in Europa League. Inter a casa.



Che bella quest'Inter


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Dicembre 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Vabbè però non ci può essere sempre una scusa dai..
> Ok non siamo più dominanti come prima, soffriamo non c’è dubbio, abbiamo un non allenatore ma poteva andare pure peggio. Passare primi con 15 punti non è malaccio. Ok il barca non era quello di prima così come non lo siamo noi. Ormai in Europa togliendo il Bayern che è totalmente ingiocabile e in parte il liverpool, non ci sono più gli squadroni di prima. Poi la super corazzata Inter che le ha prese dal peggior real degli ultimi 20 anni che squadra è? Dai
> 
> Poi ti ripeto con i se e con i ma non andiamo avanti. Ok il Napoli si è suicidato e penso che potevano vincere ma chi ha la sicurezza di questo? Nessuno. *Se non segna Ronaldo come sarebbe la classifica? Chi lo sa? Può valere pure per voi..senza ibra dove sareste? Chi lo sa?*
> ...



Eh eh questa me l'aspettavo..bé, per ora noi paradossalmente senza Ibra ne abbiamo giocate parecchie e le abbiamo vinte tutte..voi senza Cr7 mi sa che ne avete vinta forse 1...

Comunque credo sarà un campionato più aperto del solito..per me la griglia è Inter-Napoli-Juve-Milan


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (11 Dicembre 2020)

Più che per l'Inter, godo per quell'infame piangina di Conte.


----------



## hakaishin (11 Dicembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Eh eh questa me l'aspettavo..bé, per ora noi paradossalmente senza Ibra ne abbiamo giocate parecchie e le abbiamo vinte tutte..voi senza Cr7 mi sa che ne avete vinta forse 1...
> 
> Comunque credo sarà un campionato più aperto del solito..per me la griglia è Inter-Napoli-Juve-Milan


No no io sono d’accordo con te..anche senza ibra adesso siete messi bene..ho fatto un paragone portandolo all’eccesso. È innegabile che ibra in se vi abbia dato un boost pazzesco. Il discorso era per dire che con i se e con i ma non andiamo da nessuna parte.

Guarda ripeto..l’Inter prima di Juve e Milan non riesco a leggerlo 
Per me ad oggi la griglia è Milan Napoli juve Inter


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (11 Dicembre 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> No no io sono d’accordo con te..anche senza ibra adesso siete messi bene..ho fatto un paragone portandolo all’eccesso. È innegabile che ibra in se vi abbia dato un boost pazzesco. Il discorso era per dire che con i se e con i ma non andiamo da nessuna parte.
> 
> Guarda ripeto..l’Inter prima di Juve e Milan non riesco a leggerlo
> Per me ad oggi la griglia è Milan Napoli juve Inter



Quoto ma sostituirei la Juve al Napoli, con CR7. L’Inda è davvero poca roba, e io devo ancora capire a parte Lukaku quale sarebbe il loro altro giocatore di livello mondiale. Vedo tanti buoni giocatori ed ex grandi giocatori (Vidal) ormai pronti per il campionato australiano. Hakimi ha un grande potenziale ma per il momento è tutto meno che superiore a Theo, per dire. Eriksen non lo calcolo perché con Gonde non avrà mai spazio.


----------



## malos (11 Dicembre 2020)

Comunque la juve come rosa per me è nettamente superiore ai piangina. Lo rivincerà temo...temo per noi ovviamente.


----------



## koti (11 Dicembre 2020)

malos ha scritto:


> Comunque la juve come rosa per me è nettamente superiore ai piangina. Lo rivincerà temo...temo per noi ovviamente.



Anche secondo me, mai capiti i discorsi sull'"anno di transizione" della Juve: hanno vinto abbastanza agevolmente la stagione scorsa con una rosa nettamente più scarsa (Morata per Higuain è un upgrade clamoroso, oltre ad alternative in più come Chiesa e Kuluseski), non vedo perchè non debbano essere considerati come stra favoriti pure a questo giro.


----------



## hakaishin (11 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Quoto ma sostituirei la Juve al Napoli, con CR7. L’Inda è davvero poca roba, e io devo ancora capire a parte Lukaku quale sarebbe il loro altro giocatore di livello mondiale. Vedo tanti buoni giocatori ed ex grandi giocatori (Vidal) ormai pronti per il campionato australiano. Hakimi ha un grande potenziale ma per il momento è tutto meno che superiore a Theo, per dire. Eriksen non lo calcolo perché con Gonde non avrà mai spazio.



Non so, secondo me in questo momento il Napoli è davanti la Juve..come rosa non c’è assolutamente paragone ma non basta solo La Rosa...

Sull’Inter hai perfettamente ragione, finalmente qualcuno che dice le cose come stanno. Lukaku ok ma ripeto, vediamolo senza Conte quanto vale. Poi a me davvero non dice nulla, fortissimo fisicamente ma per testa e tecnica è messo male.
Per me l’Inter è una accozzaglia di buoni giocatori e mediocri o bolliti 
Non capisco questa sopravvalutazione dell’Inter


----------

